# Babs Kijewski im ZDF



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Babs Kijewski im ZDF​*
Babs Kijewski ist derzeit auf der Angelmesse Fisch & Angel in Dortmund unterwegs und wurde dort vom ZDF für die Sendereihe ZDF heuteplus interviewt. 

Hier das Video:




https://www.facebook.com/heuteplus/videos/1487586301253613/

Die Angelmesse Fisch & Angel in Dortmund läuft noch bis zum 05.02.2017


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Babs im Zentrum Der Finsternis - passt, wie Arxxh auf Eimer! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Grins - Du warst jedenfalls wie ich nicht fotogen genuch .,...

Nur kein Neid....


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ja mei... wir sind eben echte Kinder des Glücks!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Deswegen mach ich AnglerboardTV - da bin ich der Schönste ;-)


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Mit dem zweiten sieht man also doch nicht besser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Abba bei 50 od. bei -1,50min

die Gummiköder gehen ja immer (entzückend)

|wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen mach ich AnglerboardTV - da bin ich der Schönste ;-)



naja, schon klar - dennoch, einige mädels würden mir ohne zweifel mit wenig kleidung eindeutig besser gefallen als du im feinsten zwirn...:vik:


----------



## Ines (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Die Frau ist 'ne Wucht, ein Phänomen.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ist nur ein bisschen laut und schrill....
Naja die ist jung.
Obwohl, so jung ist die auch wieder nicht.....

Etwa zu alt für uns?
Quartch, ist schon in Ordnung. Nur eben nicht jedermanns Geschmack.


----------



## hermann 07 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ab ins Dschungelcamp......


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> naja, schon klar - dennoch, einige mädels würden mir ohne zweifel mit wenig kleidung eindeutig besser gefallen als du im feinsten zwirn...:vik:


pffffffffffffffffffffffff.................................


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Nun mal ehrlich, Thomas! Besser wie ne rolle Stacheldraht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nun mal ehrlich, Thomas! Besser wie ne rolle Stacheldraht.


Ich? - klar. 

Als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau....

Neben mir würdeste Babsi doch nicht mehr sehen, so geblendet wärst Du von meiner Schönheit.........

Mein persönlicher Fall isse auch nicht (zu nervig, Stimme etc.), aber sie bringt immer weder Angeln in die Medien.

Passt also (und wenn sie dann noch so schön wie ich wäre, wärs ja eh kaum noch auszuhalten :g:g:g )


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich? - klar.
> 
> Als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau....
> 
> ...



AAAAAAA 
Kopfkino aus aus.

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Nobbi und Thomas, die ist eindeutig zu jung für uns, zu quirlig und vielleicht auch zu nervig.
Ne ne ne,
Lass mal für die Jungen.
In meinem alter lieber nicht.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Wohnt allerdings bei       MIR       in der nähe


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

wieso ist die nicht in berufskleidung? ich meine bikini...


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Jose schrieb:


> wieso ist die nicht in berufskleidung? ich meine bikini...


ein kalt in Dortmund und man(n) würde sowieso nix sehen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Die kann bestimmt gut Ähhhhhh ........ Angeln


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Da wette ich für, das kann sie. Hat nichts mit den aussehen zu tun.
Angeln kann die !


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

halten


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Was meinstt du damit?

Is doch e lecker mädsche, oder ?


----------



## iFisher (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Naja, solang se net zu schwätze anfängt.....,


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Verstehst du das nicht? Fremdsprache was     

Nicht für ungut, die nervt schon mal


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Männers,
vieleicht liest Sie das hier ja mal auch durch

abba schön


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Was denn nobbi?
Sehe keine Anlage


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Und #c wir haben uns doch NOCH ganz gut im Griff #h


----------



## rippi (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Mit ein bisschen schelmischen Humor kann man schon einige witzige Anekdötchen in ihrer Art finden. Aber die große Kracherin ist wohl eher nicht. Der witzigsten Profiangler/in sind da wohl andere. Also mal rein auf den Humor bezogen.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ja lieber ein Bier auf dem Tisch, als eine Maus im TV.


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

"Babs Kijewski im ZDF"
facebook, nein danke!
wann wird der bericht im zdf ausgestrahlt?


----------



## Herbynor (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Nein leiber nicht, sie ist mir zu flippig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

sollst sie ja nicht heiraten oder adoptieren ;-)))


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Babs ist in Ordnung. Aber es sollte ihr mal jemand den Beitrag schicken damit sie sieht wie sie diese Riesenbrille förmlich entstellt.


----------



## Jens76 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Nerd-Brillen sind doch der Knaller-in-Dosen gerade.
Obs einem steht scheint oft nachrangig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Nerd-Brillen sind doch der Knaller-in-Dosen gerade.
> Obs einem steht scheint oft nachrangig.



Echt? 
brrrrr............

Gut, dass ich so schön bin - mich kann nix, aber GAR nix entstellen - meine Schönheit überstrahlt ALLES ....


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

palim palim
Ich hätte gerne eine Flasche Pommes Frites;-))


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Jose schrieb:


> wieso ist die nicht in berufskleidung? ich meine bikini...



Mit Bikini oder noch besser so... https://wtfshopper.de/img/erotischer-karpfenkalender-2017-1.jpg


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich so schön bin - mich kann nix, aber GAR nix entstellen - meine Schönheit überstrahlt ALLES ....


|muahah:ich lach mich wech. |supergri


----------



## TomausKerpen (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich so schön bin - mich kann nix, aber GAR nix entstellen - meine Schönheit überstrahlt ALLES ....



Ich weiß nicht, was Du für ein Zeugs nimmst, aber schraub Dir die Dosierung mal runter oder kauf Dir nen neuen Spiegel. 

Tom


----------



## Jens76 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



hans21 schrieb:


> Gut, dass wir hier nicht in einem Ornithologen Forum sind.


Haha..... Der braucht ein bisschen, aber dann kommt er mit Macht!

[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neben mir würdeste Babsi doch nicht mehr sehen, so....


Sicher???......Wenn sie hinter dir stehen würde hast du recht 

#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

dann macht sie eselsohren mit die zwei finger.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Jose schrieb:


> wieso ist die nicht in berufskleidung? ich meine bikini...



Groesse 0 ist gerade ausgegangen. Nettes Gesicht,  Kein Mors Kein Titt.  Ist nicht mein Geschmack. mag da lieber was Fleichiges.

Ist wie ein kotlett mit fettrand. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Sicher???......Wenn sie hinter dir stehen würde hast du recht
> 
> #h


pffffffffffffffffffffffff...........................


----------



## wusel345 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ich habe Thomas letztes Jahr mal live gesehen und wäre fast erblindet, so schön ist der Kerl. Trotz bedeckten Wetters, ich dachte, die Sonne geht auf, als er aus dem Auto stieg. Halt typisch Schwabe. Seine massige Figur, seine Größe, die Sprache und das Gesicht ... Alle anwesenden Frauen schauten ihm noch lange nach!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

na also, geht doch ...
:g:g:g


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Viele Frauen stehen auf häsliche , alte Männer.
Merk es immer wieder


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ich weiß nicht in welchen Spheren ihr euch bewegt, dass ihr euch über soetwas aufregen könnt. 
Da müsst ihr ja entweder ein extrem entspanntes oder extrem langweiliges Leben haben ... 
Ich seh jedenfalls jeden Tag ungewollt wesentlich dümmere, unansehnlichere, nervigere und tollpatschigere Menschen - live und im TV. Zum Bleistift die neue Präsidentin der USA - obwohl die Haarfarbe ja die gleiche ist - Zufall?!


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Der ist schon 70. Die haarfarbe aus der Tube  
Hast recht. Wenn das madel sich so präsentieren kann, gut.
Besser wie die die man sonst so sieht.  Sie ist jedenfalls pro angeln.
Ist heute eher selten.


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> na also, geht doch ...
> :g:g:g



Vielleicht gibst der Babsi mal paar Styling Tipps |supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ok. Aber bitte keinen Sprachunterricht


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich habe Thomas letztes Jahr mal live gesehen und wäre fast erblindet, so schön ist der Kerl. Trotz bedeckten Wetters, ich dachte, die Sonne geht auf, als er aus dem Auto stieg. Halt typisch Schwabe. Seine massige Figur, seine Größe, die Sprache und das Gesicht ... Alle anwesenden Frauen schauten ihm noch lange nach!!!



Nur betrunkende frauen an dem tag da?

Jeder pot hat seinen deckel


----------



## mano0205 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ich bin nachher auf der Messe, dann frag ich sie mal, ob sie das hier mitliest 
Thomas ist zum "Danke" sagen wohl nicht da, hm?


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



mano0205 schrieb:


> Ich bin nachher auf der Messe, dann frag ich sie mal, ob sie hier *in ihrem Zielgruppenthread* mitliest
> Thomas ist zum "Danke" sagen wohl nicht da, hm?



Ich habe es mal korrigiert!


----------



## yukonjack (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



mano0205 schrieb:


> Ich bin nachher auf der Messe, dann frag ich sie mal, ob sie das hier mitliest
> Thomas ist zum "Danke" sagen wohl nicht da, hm?



und einen schönen Gruß von mir :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



mano0205 schrieb:


> Ich bin nachher auf der Messe, dann frag ich sie mal, ob sie das hier mitliest
> Thomas ist zum "Danke" sagen wohl nicht da, hm?


>Männergrippe - nur eingeschränkt einsatzfähig...
Schaffe grade so das Forum hier


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

@Thomas,
soll ich deine Mutter anrufen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Tel. Nr. 4711

:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

ihr mir  auch........


----------



## mano0205 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Keine Babs und eine enttäuschende Messe.
Hätte mir gern noch nen Vortrag vom Hänel angehört, aber 1,5h konnte ich mir da nicht mehr totschlagen. 
Gute Besserung Thomas #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

wird schn jetzt nach 2 Wochen..
Dannngggeee ....


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Ist die angelmesse wirklich so klein geworden?
Schade!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Neues Futter für Hater ))

https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...chelnd-die-Maennerdomaene-Angeln-erobert.html


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Mehrere hundert Ruten |uhoh:

Kann mir gut vorstellen wie Babsi vorm PC sitzt und mit hoher Stimme kreischt die will ich, und die, und die


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

der große fisch weiß nicht wo er anbeißt.


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

babs an sich ist wie pups im tv

aber n netter :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

jajaja, da zuckt der alte Mann ;-))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii7Oums2Rew

#6


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neues Futter für Hater ))
> 
> https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...chelnd-die-Maennerdomaene-Angeln-erobert.html



jawoll, ihr Outfit geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung. :m


----------



## zandertex (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

es ist einfach nur ekelich.........was seit ihr nur für angler(menschen)?


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



zandertex schrieb:


> es ist einfach nur ekelich.........was seit ihr nur für angler(menschen)?



und was bist du für ein Mann


----------



## Rxlxhx (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

Für mich ne Püppi und ein Medienprodukt,so ist zumindest mein Eindruck nach zwei Filmen bei YT.


----------



## yukonjack (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*

möchte nicht wissen was der Eine oder Andere zu Hause für`n Brocken hat............


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



yukonjack schrieb:


> möchte nicht wissen was der Eine oder Andere zu Hause für`n Brocken hat............


:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



yukonjack schrieb:


> möchte nicht wissen was der Eine oder Andere zu Hause für`n Brocken hat............


...die mit strengem Blick und leicht abwärts gerichteten Mundwinkeln prüft, dass er im AB auch ja schreibt, "die Babs ist aber doof".
|muahah:


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Babs Kijewski im ZDF*



yukonjack schrieb:


> möchte nicht wissen was der Eine oder Andere zu Hause für`n Brocken hat............


|good::q


----------

